

Another look at JavaScript inheritance - qhoxie
http://ajaxian.com/archives/another-look-at-javascript-inheritance

======
kqr2
Direct link:

[http://www.javaranch.com/journal/2008/10/Journal200810.jsp#a...](http://www.javaranch.com/journal/2008/10/Journal200810.jsp#a1)

